# CD Verwaltung



## Anubia (9. März 2011)

Hallo an alle,

wir haben gerade in Java eine Übung bekommen. Problem daran ist, dass wir keinerlei Grundlagenwissen vermittelt bekommen.
Selbst der Begriff 2 dimensionales Array ist für uns Neuland. Die Bildung ist eben an dieser Schule sehr... naja

Ich weis mir leider nicht anders zu helfen als hier nachzufragen. Könnt Ihr uns den Ansatz liefern, wie das Grundgerüst aufgebaut sein müsste?! Gegen ein wenig Quellcode habe ich nichts einzuwenden. 
Wichtig dabei ist, dass wirklich nur basics verwendet werden dürfen. Wir haben das Stichwort "Klassen" schon gehört, aber selbst noch nicht erklärt bekommen.

Wir wären über Anregungen sehr erfreut.

Bis dahin.


----------



## MiMi (9. März 2011)

Ich finde es sehr seltsam das ihr so eine Aufgabe ohne richtiges Grundwissen bekommt?!
Naja, also wenn euch Klassen nichtmal was sagen, solltet ihr euch erstmal richtiges Grundwissen beschaffen. Hierzu kann ich die Java Insel empfehlen.

Dann muss man anfangen schauen welche Objekte gibt es und welche Eigenschaften haben sie.
Zb.  CD/DVD hat eine Nr, Titel, Interpret, eventuell ein Jahr, etc.
Man sollte sich auch im Klaren sein, ob CD und DVD zwei unterschiedliche Objekte sind (verschiedene Eigenschaften) oder das gleiche Objekt sind.

So kann man sich das Grundgeruest aufbauen.


----------



## ChrizZel (16. März 2011)

Habe die Sufu benutzt und diesen Thread gefunden =D das coole ist ich gehe auf die selbe schule und muss die selbe aufgabe machen nur wir müssen die dvd´s und cd´s nicht von einander trennen einfach loslegen unser tip war das wir halt auch mit arrays arbeiten sollen!

Wenn jemand auch hier is =D und die lösung noch hat kann sie ja mal einer posten!


----------



## MiMi (17. März 2011)

Wie waers mit anfangen, und wenn ihr net weiterkommt, Code zeigen und dann fragen. Den Tip wie ihr anfangen koennt, hab ich ja bereits gegeben.


----------



## ByeBye 154279 (17. März 2011)

ChrizZel hat gesagt.:


> Wenn jemand auch hier is =D und die lösung noch hat kann sie ja mal einer posten!



DAS ist nicht Sinn und Zweck des Forums.
Und außerdem wird die Arbeit sicherlich bewertet.
Dann solltest du das Thema weitestgehend schon verstanden haben, damit du ein funktional gleiches Programm baust oder willst du das gleiche abgeben?

mfg
bo


----------

